# Chicken For Competition ?????



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 29, 2012)

OK...   I'm in a BBQ Comp. this weekend and undecided (confused) on what to do. We need to turn in 8 pieces for the judges. Was thinking about doing 2 beer can chickens and cutting them up. But then I'm not the best carver in the world. Then another dilemma I have is how long it's going to take so I can pull off smoker and straight to the judges so they'll be warm as i have no warmer box.  

    So My question is, 2 beer can chickens or pieces and which ones ?


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 29, 2012)

I would do dark meat. brine some thighs or leg thigh quarters

most of the time at comps that is what you see


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 29, 2012)

My two cents:  I recommend trimming thighs all the same before cooking them so they look nice.  Then, cook them low and slow so the skin doesn't come off when the judge takes a bite and (s)he can see his/her teeth marks in the meat.  Build your box so everything is dress right dress.  No brush marks on your glaze...just a shiny coating.  Cook twice what you need and pick the best ones for turn in.


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 29, 2012)

I just did 2 beer can chickens a couple nights ago and it took about 3 1/2 hours. I'm not the best carver either so the leg quarters sound like a good idea as far as appearance goes, or I guess you could do legs and thighs.

What ever I decided on I would definitely brine the chicken, and I really like the Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine.

1 1/2 Gal Water

1/2 C Salt - Kosher

1/2 C Dark Brown Sugar

2 tsp Garlic Powder

2 tsp Onion Powder

2 tsp Cajun Spice (Louisiana Cajun Seasoning) i used Tony Casheres Creole

2 tsp Celery Seed


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks guys..  I appreciate it...


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 1, 2012)

If you are going to do thighs I would do muffin pan thighs a quick google will show you how.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 1, 2012)

uncle_lar said:


> I would do dark meat. brine some thighs or leg thigh quarters
> 
> most of the time at comps that is what you see


  I will do Exactly that it will be moist and juicy .


----------

